# Pre-employment medical - what to expect



## DangerMouse (10 Apr 2007)

Hi there, I have been offered a new job subject to completing a medical. What exactly should I expect in the medical exam and will I know whether I have passed immediately afterwards or must I wait some time?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Apr 2007)

Any use?

Medical exam for new job


----------



## elcato (10 Apr 2007)

It should be a fairly standard check to see you're fit for the job. You will fill out a questionaire asking what illnesses you have suffered and any ops you may have had. The rest will just check your general physical health and check for diabetes etc. In my case I was told as I was leaving I was OK - not sure if this is the same everywhere.


----------



## DangerMouse (10 Apr 2007)

Thanks a lot, that is good to know.


----------



## ronny78 (10 Apr 2007)

I'm not sure how often it is done at other companies, but I know here (pharma manufacturer) they also carry out a drug screening. Seems to be common enough among pharma and medical device companies if the experience of friends is anything to go by. No big deal but might be a shock if you wren't expecting it.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Apr 2007)

I'd hold off on handing in my notice until you've got the all-clear from the medical, if I were you.


----------



## DangerMouse (11 Apr 2007)

Cheers again, I will wait until I get the result alright, as regards the drug test, I should be clean unless the wife's been feeding dropping something on me on the qt


----------



## MsPBL (20 Apr 2007)

Hi there,
It depends on the job- usual will be weight, height, blood pressure, urine test for drug screen and routine screen. Maybe routine bloods. Some places will do lung function tests, ECG, audiogramme. Medical questionaire and physical exam. This will be eye/colourblindness test, check heart, lungs. Maybe back/ spine if job involves heavy lifting. Its very standard but depends on what field you work in.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mtk (11 Aug 2009)

do they ever ask your own gp for information ?


----------



## Complainer (12 Aug 2009)

mtk said:


> do they ever ask your own gp for information ?


Possibly, if you answer ´yes´to some of the screening questions.


----------



## mtk (30 Sep 2009)

i think this is a bit of a mine field


----------

